# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  ‘Acele giden otobüs' ihale kurumuna çarptı

## bozok

*‘Acele giden otobüs’ ihale kurumuna çarptı* 



*14.02.2009 / Tülay şUBATLI / VATAN HABER MERKEZİ* 
__________________________________________________ ________________________


İETT’nin acil ihtiyaç gerekçesiyle ilan etmeden davet usulüyle Albayrak’ın damadının şirketine verdiği 25 adet VIP otobüs ihalesini inceleyen Kamu İhale Kurumu, ihalenin mevzuata aykırı olduğunu tespit etti. 

Büyükşehir Belediye Encümeni de ihaleyi jet hızıyla iptal etti...

İETT* “Ekspres Otobüs Kiralama Hizmeti”* adı altında, Boğaz geçişli hatlarda çalıştırılmak üzere otobüs kiralama kararı aldı.* “Acil ihtiyaç”* gerekçesiyle de kiralama işini ilan etmeden, davet usulüyle ihale etti. İhalenin davet şeklinde yapılmasının gerekçesi olarak da, 4734 sayılı Kamu İhale Kanunu’nun 21.maddesi b bendi gösterildi. Bu maddeye göre* “Doğal afetler, salgın hastalıklar, can veya mal kaybı tehlikesi gibi ani ve beklenmeyen veya idare tarafından önceden öngörülemeyen olayların ortaya çıkması üzerine ihalenin ivedi olarak yapılmasının zorunlu olması”* durumunda davet usulüyle ihale gerçekleştirilebiliyor. 

 


*Albayrak’ın damadı kazandı* 

İhaleye 6 firma davet edildi. Efe Tur, Platform Turizm ve SGS Turizm firmaları teklif verdi. En iyi teklifi veren Platform Turizm Taşımacılık Gıda İnşaat Temizlik Hizmetleri Sanayi ve Ticaret A.ş. ile 25 Eylül 2008’de sözleşme imzalandı. 2002 yılında kurulan Platform Turizm’in yüzde 96 hissesine Adem Altunsoy sahip. Altunsoy, 2002’de Nuri Albayrak’ın kızı Elif Albayrak’la evlendi. Platform şirketinin ortakları arasında bulunan Adem Altunsoy, Eski Trabzonspor Kulübü Başkanı, Albayrak Holding Başkan Yardımcısı Nuri Albayrak’ın damadı. Sözleşmeye göre, otobüs yakıt giderleri İETT tarafından karşılanacak, sürücüleriyle birlikte kiralanan otobüsler için firmaya günlük 499 TL ödenecek ve yolcu yoğunluğunun fazla olduğu saatlerde çalışacaktı.


*İhale bitince haberleri oldu*

Bu sırada İstanbul’daki üzel Halk Otobüsleri İşletmecileri, 12 Eylül 2008’de İETT’ye yazılı başvuruda bulundu ve ihalenin hangi tarihte yapılacağını sorarak kendilerine de şartname verilmesini istedi. Ancak Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nden 9 Ekim’de yanıt verildi. Yani sözleşme imzalandıktan sonra. Cevabi yazıda ise* ’İhale şartnamesini 100 YTL karşılığı alabilirsiniz’* denildi. Halk Otobüsü işletmecileri şartname almaya gittiklerinde ihalenin çoktan yapılıp bittiğini öğrendi. Kamuoyundaki tepki ve basında çıkan haberler üzerine ihaleyi mercek altına alan Kamu İhale Kurumu, 1 Aralık 2008 tarihli kararında ihaledeki usulsüzlükleri tek tek tespit etti. Raporda öncelikle ihalenin dayandırıldığı Kamu İhale Kurumu’nun 21/b bendinin* “İdari faaliyetin sürekliliğini kesintiye uğratan ve önceden tahmini mümkün olmayan olay ve nedenlerin ortaya çıkması”* durumunda geçerli olacağı belirtildi.* “8.9.2008 tarihinde okulların açılacağının önceden belli olduğu, dolayısıyla idarece bu durumun önceden öngörülmesinin geçerli kabul edilemeyeceği değerlendirildiğinde, ihaleyi b bendine göre gerçekleştirilmesinin hukuki dayanağının bulunmadığı anlaşılmıştır”* denildi.


*Top İçişleri Bakanlığı’nda*

Kamu ihale kurumu raporun sonuç bölümünde ise ihale kararının iptaline karar verilmesi gerektiği halde sözleşme imzalanmış olduğundan iptalin mümkün olmadığı belirtildi. Ayrıca konunun İçişleri Bakanlığı’na bildirilmesine karar verildi. İETT Genel Müdürü Mehmet üztürk, Kamu İhale Kurumu’nun inceleme başlatması üzerine projeyi askıya aldıklarını ocak başında açıklamış,* “Otobüsleri sefere koymadık. KİK ihalenin iptali yönünde karar verirse projeyi sonlandıracağız”* demişti. Kamu İhale Kurumu’nun bu raporu üzerine Belediye Encümeni 6 Ocak 2009’da aldığı kararla ihaleyi iptal etti. Büyükşehir Belediye Basın Bürosu ise ihalenin, Platform şirketinin taahhüt ettiği 25 otobüsü zamanında getiremediği için iptal edildiğini açıkladı.


*5 TAM BİLETE üAY KAHVE*

5 tam bilet fiyatına 9 hatta hizmet verecek olan VIP ekspres otobüslerin 4’ü Kozyatağı-Taksim, 2’si Kozyatağı-Kabataş, 7’si Kozyatağı-Mecidiyeköy, 3’ü Alt Bostancı-Taksim, 3’ü Alt Bostancı-Mecidiyeköy, 2’si Altunizade-Taksim, 2’si Altunizade-Mecidiyeköy son 2’si ise Söğütlüçeşme-Taksim ve Söğütlüçeşme-Mecidiyeköy hatlarında çalışacaktı. Klimalı, çay ve kahve servisinin yapılacağı otobüslerde internet bağlantısı da olacaktı. Belediye, VIP otobüslerle, özel araç sahiplerini, araçlarını uygun aktarma merkezlerine park etmeleri ve toplu taşıma araçlarını kullanmaları konusunda teşvik edeceğini, araç sayısı zaman içinde 200’e kadar arttırılarak yaygınlaştırılacağını açıkladı. 


...

----------

